# Dry Start Method



## nickmcmechan (30 Apr 2014)

Interesting article by Diana Walstad, growing more difficult plants in low tech using DSM.

http://www.bookmasters.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf


----------



## nickmcmechan (1 May 2014)

And a response from Diana about root tabs in the setup that I found helpful.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/90427-dsm-questions-2.html#post692642


----------



## Vivian Andrew (2 May 2014)

Nice one


----------



## Maple (13 May 2014)

Thanks nickmcmechan, enjoyed reading it.


----------

